# 2nd IUI attempt - BFN :-(



## chopper (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi there everybody. Hope everyone is doing well. Perhaps I should introduce myself again as I have not used this site since conceiving my first baby in January 2010. Back then I found everyone to be so wonderful and supportive whilst I was on my personal infertility journey, and it really helped me stay positive through it all.
Luckily my husband and I conceived our first baby on our first attempt at IUI. I took 100mgs Clomid CD2-6 and only developed one mature follicle. Everything went beautifully well and our gorgeous daughter was born later that year! We decided at the end of last year to try again for bubba no.2 and have recently completed IUI treatment again. However 7 days after ovulation I started to bleed, so dreaded AF come early.. I guess I'm posting for some words of encouragement as I just don't know what went wrong really. I thought that being on Clomid actually helped with LPD, and although I didn't expect we'd be lucky enough to get a BFP again, I wasn't really expecting this either..! Just feel a little bit sorry for myself, but DH and I will have another go soon (when we've saved enough pennies!) Has any one else been through the same, I'd be interested to hear from anyone?!

Chopper.


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi chopper I know just how u are feeling. We had 3 iuis to get our daughter. We are starting again in feb for baby no 2  my doctors are going to copy what they did last time it worked but as u know every cycle is different  I have 2 have 3 vials of Menopur and then the hcg trigger shot. All I can say is never give up we nearly did the cycle before my daughter then tried 1 more time and it worked  
Keep strong sending hugs 
Twinbutterfly


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi chopper, I too got a bfp on my first IUI and, whilst realistically I knew it would be too much to expect everything to go so smoothly when ttc no2, I think a little bit of me did think we were in with a good chance. After a mmc, I had a cycle where, like you, AF came early and felt really confused about why it wasn't working so well this time. I kept positive by looking at ds and thinking, well if I could work once it could work again, and then, for us, it was 3rd time lucky! 
I've always tried to think of IUI as something you need a few goes at, just as if you were ttc naturally you wouldn't necessarily expect to get pg the first month of trying. Hang on in there, the fact it's worked for you before gives you a great chance again.

Kx


----------

